# U and Me Heart Hat - free pattern on Ravelry



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

I created this cute little heart hat for our LYS and we decided to put it up on Ravelry as a free pattern. I always appreciate free patterns for small projects so I hope you will too. I used Big Bad Wool WeePaca in two colors. The youth can be made with 2 skeins - one for each color; the adult size takes 2 of the main color and one of the contrast color. Here is the link to the free pattern. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/u-and-me-heart-hat


----------



## darbync (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you so much, my GD will love this.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for sharing, adorable hat


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you for the free pattern. Such a cute hat.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Very cute! Thank you for the link.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Thank you Kay, that's such a pretty hat!! Downloaded!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

That is so cute. Thanks for letting us know about the pattern.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lovely hat


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Thank you! I was looking for something like this.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

My grandkids will love it!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Just in time for Valentine's Day! Thank you!!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Hoping to make this for my GD for Valentine's Day, Thanks much


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Love it …. Thank you ????


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Perfect timing for Saint Valentine’s Day!
Thank you!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you for the sweet pattern, Kay. It is so sweet.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great hat!


----------



## clangenf (May 1, 2018)

Such a cute hat!


----------



## Chrisanne (Oct 21, 2016)

Love it, thanks so much for the pattern


----------



## Heknitter (Oct 18, 2012)

Great pattern. Thanks for sharing. Would be a nice Valentine’s Day gift.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Adorable. Thanks for sharing this free pattern. You are so generous.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

nice one


----------



## dcgmom (Jul 3, 2019)

Thank you for sharing this with us. It is adorable.


----------



## lisar1418 (Dec 13, 2017)

Thank you Kay! I saw it yesterday from the LYS instagram and got it.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That's lovely.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Nice, thank you


----------



## midwifebetsy (Apr 9, 2017)

Thank you, Kay! What a beautiful, free pattern!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks! Lovely!


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

That is so cute!!!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks,lovely!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Brilliant! 
Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## kalebsgrandma (Apr 3, 2012)

Adorable hat! Think I will try it. ????


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Cute hat!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

So adorable! Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## pattymea (Apr 5, 2017)

Love this! Thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

TY for the pattern. It will be on my needles soon.


----------



## .BBohlman (May 12, 2016)

Thank you for this cute little hat.


----------



## Helene18 (Nov 10, 2017)

Thank you, Kay. It is on my to-do list.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for sharing ❤


----------



## huckerm (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, lovely hat.


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Thank you. Very sweet hat.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank You, very good pattern for right now.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely hat..thanks for sharing!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

So cute ????


----------



## Sharon19441841 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you Kay. My GD will be wanting this cute hat.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Great hat. I know someone who will love it. Might knit it in red with white hearts.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

This is so pretty. Caught my eye immediately. Thanks so much for the pattern!


----------



## hklangan (Jul 22, 2019)

Thank you so much! I can see Valentine's Day hats for daughter and granddaughters.


----------



## Shirlck (May 15, 2013)

Thank you. Such a darling design!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

What a fun little hat! Thank you for making it free on Ravelry! I'm eager to knit it!


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

thank you so much, I plan on making it for my sister


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

Very cute!????


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your design. I really like the hat and can see making several of them. Happy knitting...Judy


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. Very cute.!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Cute hat - love the colors!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks, I made a copy, and soon the pattern will be put to use.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you Kay.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Such a cute hat and right in time for Valentine's Day.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

sooooo adorable


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cute, thank you ????


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you I have Grands that will love it and will try to make it into an ear warmer for the one who doesn't do hats. It is so cute.


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you for your generosity! Just in time for Valentines Day <3


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your lovely pattern.


----------



## Scotti (Aug 16, 2014)

What a sweet hat - very generous of you to share the pattern!


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. It's lovely.


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you! It's adorable!


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

I will try it . It is amazing.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you Kay. What a kind thing to do.


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you for your generosity. Downloaded the pattern.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

So adorable!


----------

